
Minimalism: another boring product wealthy people can buy - DiabloD3
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/mar/04/minimalism-conspicuous-consumption-class
======
Bvalmont
"there is a very strong capitalist-critical argument to be made about buying
in more intentional and ethical ways, but color me shocked that very few of
these minimalist troubadours ever really take things to an economic or class-
based argument."

As long as they look critically at their consumerism and are voting with their
wallet for ethical consumer goods, let them have their Instagram pictures.
Even if they don't care about consumerism and are doing it for aesthetics, it
shows people that you can think different about your consumption habits.

------
dwe3000
Yes, this type of minimalism does exist, but the author seems to be
discounting the possibility of a genuine focus on what matters to a person
regardless of financial status.

